# you are comm eng soo you have to enter



## اتصالاتي فلسطيني (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 hello every body 
you are a communications engineering so you have to be exposed to the principles of communications topics ... one of these topic is wireless telecommunication systems ...... and i uploaded apower point presentation about this subject ....... so what you are waiting download it now and test you knowldge
it contains 
gsm / umts / tetra/ dect
with best wishes 

this is the link to the presentation it is free and direct server
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=78fd69cf7fd04d5b111096d429abd3603136ac32ea917bcc480654b192e70f3f
​


----------



## engmyra (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا اخى


----------



## Ahmed Adel (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزااااااااكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## SHAHEE (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مازال المرء عالما .. حتى إذا قال علمت .. فقد جهل ما أعظمها من حكمة وما أحكم قائلها وحافظها والعامل بها


----------



## alaasab3 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

